# Es tut nicht Weh



## DER SCHWERE (13 Aug. 2012)

​


----------



## neman64 (13 Aug. 2012)

Mama darf sich nicht auf die Waage stellen wenn sie Übergewichtig ist.


----------



## Punisher (14 Aug. 2012)

lol


----------



## tommie3 (14 Aug. 2012)

Hängt bestimmt bei den Fat Fighters als Poster


----------

